# USB.inf problem



## lights (Jan 1, 2007)

I have just brought a HP deskjet F380 Printer. When i install the installation disk it stops half way through and gives the message: "USB.Inf" " This file does not exist or is the incorrect version and is required for installation to continue.  The file is part of Windows and is provided on the windows installation CD"

I have already tried the help pages and followed instructions at the HP website to no avail. I don't know what i am doing as i only have basic knowledge of computers. I have tried putting in the windows CD but still don't know what i am doing. Have tried almost everything i can think of.

Can anyone help?

Lights


----------



## Bobo (Jan 1, 2007)

That is the Microsoft USB driver that you're missing.  Download it from here:
http://www.infdump.com/download-inf-files_new.php/inffiles/U/USB.INF/5.1.2600.0/download.html


----------

